# CPC, CPMA Looking for Onsite Work!



## bjheid (Jan 18, 2016)

I currently work remotely as a coder and am looking to expand my horizons! I have some physician audit experience, along with coding quality assurance experience. I'm no longer interested in remote jobs as I'd like to be more interactive with people! I live in downtown Dallas and am looking to work within a 15-20 mile radius. I just moved here so I am not willing to relocate at this time. I am however open to be in a traveling position if there are any available. My resume is on Indeed. I can also email it, along with my references, to any employers who may be interested.

I'm available to start immediately! If anyone has any leads, please let me know! Thanks y'all!


----------



## kbarbag (Feb 18, 2016)

*Auditor*

Where are you located?


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 18, 2016)

bjheid said:


> I live in downtown Dallas and am looking to work within a 15-20 mile radius.



Location from the original post


----------

